# Circle F split receptacle



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Posted on belalf of Big Red:

*"Has anyone ever seen one of these? It is a Circle F outlet, that can be split by removing a screw. It is a first for me."*


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

No and you have the close up down pat!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

brian john said:


> No and you have the close up down pat!


No, I didn't take those pictures. Big Red did... I just posted them for him. The close-ups still frustrate me. I need a different camera, I believe. I step back and zoom and crop in the photo editing software... no help. I need a camera with macro mode, I believe.


----------

